

Stanford Online: High Performance Web Sites [video] - Jasber
http://myvideos.stanford.edu/player/openslplayer.aspx?co=c6bb6bec-9b16-44ed-92b1-d591a92046d4&coll=980845e5-2dfe-49cd-890f-11948b38f835

======
majek04
"Install Microsoft Silverlight"

I think I'll stay without the secret knowledge of High Performance Web Sites.

~~~
jcapote
Also, has this guy heard of firebug?

~~~
nop
Who, Steve Souders? Hes on the working group and has been for a verry long
time: <http://getfirebug.com/workingGroup/>

~~~
myoung8
He also built YSlow...

------
mattyb
The book (O'Reilly's High Performance Web Sites: Essential Knowledge for
Front-End Engineers): [http://www.amazon.com/High-Performance-Web-Sites-
Essential/d...](http://www.amazon.com/High-Performance-Web-Sites-
Essential/dp/0596529309/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1242935754&sr=8-1)

And his upcoming book (O'Reilly's Even Faster Web Sites: Performance Best
Practices for Web Developers): [http://www.amazon.com/Even-Faster-Web-Sites-
Performance/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Even-Faster-Web-Sites-
Performance/dp/0596522304/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1242935754&sr=8-5)

------
myoung8
It's spelled "Stanford", no D.

~~~
Jasber
Fixed. Posted in a hurry + cannot spell = embarrassing mistake :)

